# Roll call! is it winter yet ?



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

It's -20* and a -41* wind chill. We got over 8" of snow over a layer of ice.

Is anyone else going hunting /fishing today?

I have a new gun I need to put a few rounds through so At least I think I'm going to shoot some paper today. ????


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Heard the yotes yipping this morning 2 hours before light so went out to see if they were still around just out back of my place, not to be. -20 so they were were looking for a warm place also. At least the wind has stopped.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The weatherman said it might snow here on Wednesday...


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

It's 40 here in Tyler. Too damn cold for me, I like warm weather now!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

10 degrees and lightly snowing. 4-5 inches on ground


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

It was 19* here this morning at3:30 am when I was going to work 1-2 mph west wind no snow wish I could of went calling


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Single digits in the a.m. here, under a winter storm warning Wednesday through Friday.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

High tomorrow of 38* with snow....and wind....


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

youngdon said:


> High tomorrow of 38* with snow....and wind....


is that in Vegas or @ the ranch..?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> is that in Vegas or @ the ranch..?


 Vegas.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

As of today, yes! I woke up to 2" of white crap and 24° this morning. High today was 29° with 30mph winds. Looking for a low of 12° tonite, and 9° for New Years Day.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx Hassell...maybe it will snow in Phoenix


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Maybe in Cave Creek !


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'd be happy if it would snow and stay in lower michigan.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

71 degrees this morning and partly cloudy. Have to make sure I have enough skeeter dope for

the weekend. LOL Happy New Year everyone


----------



## Daamud (Aug 28, 2012)

One... One fricking degree above zero.

Its been pretty mild in SE Wisconsin until the last couple days. I think I got spoiled.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

We are warm'in up. Its -14* up on top. I might even get out towards the end of the week and set some cages.

awprint:


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Absolutely no snow in December and little cold in mid-Michigan. Nothing to cry about when winter finally shows up. Lots of wood piled up to battle the cold.

Skeeter dope, BW? Go ahead and rub it in.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well it was 68 here when I went to bed and now its 68 still, dont give a crap about what it is outside, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Ed look out the window I think it's snowing...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Snow in Lake Havasu City AZ this morning......


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

No Eric, not snowing yet as of 10:45 am.


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

LOL snow all around Palm Springs, but not in Palm Springs, in the low 50s during the day and 30s at night setting new records. Should warm to the 60s next week.. Moved here last Jan. and It was in the low 70s. I'll be out hunting upland game and coyotes in some new areas..


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

We are having a heat wave here. Went from -14 with a -35 wind chill to a high of 12 today. The snow is only 2 inches on the ground though.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, we got about 8 inches of snow since yesterday afternoon, but it is still 68 in the house, lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

prairiewolf said:


> Well, we got about 8 inches of snow since yesterday afternoon, but it is still 68 in the house, lol


 Same temp. as our place. -15 outside though.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

68* in the house? We used to set the t-stat at 68* in Illinois...it's 74* in my house and that's cold to me.


----------



## sportyg (Jul 6, 2014)

hitting the 20s to night.. LOL if I turn mine down 75 the other half and girls blow a gasket..


----------

